# Barking all night



## Owensacki (Apr 23, 2012)

*Well Maggie is much better at eating now, but she is still barking ALL night without stopping. We have tried crates, pens, radios, my old shirt, clocks,DAP, and calming drops and no luck. My vet had suggested a citronella bark collar but they don't make one for a 4 lb Maltese. Does anyone have another suggestion or know of a small collar that we could try? My family can't take much more barking and not sleeping. I am really concerned about this as we are going on vacation in 2 weeks. We do have someone coming to the house, but I'm not sure they can take the barking and am afraid she will make herself sick.*


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

How long has it been? We have had Tucker for two weeks. At the moment he cries for about five minutes at night and if he hears us AT ALL he will start in again. Are people yelling at her, banging walls, even just talking? We have to ignore him completely for him to go to sleep. He sleeps in a different room from us. Durring the day when he has to be in his crate, I sometimes cover it with a blanket, this keeps him calmer.

If he starts barking randomly in the middle of the night, it is usually because he has to potty.

It will get better, it just takes time.

Edit to add, Tuck goes to bed when we do, we do not have kids or other adults in the house that would continue to make noise once we go to bed.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Where is she kept at night that makes her bark? I would suggest putting a dog bed in your room so she feels you around and close by.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Hi Renee, 

Like what Shelly said, the best way to deal with a crying puppy is to ignore it. The more attention you give her, the more she will cry harder. It doesn't matter whether you are comforting her or yelling at her. So if you're sure that she went potty already, put her in her crate with the best chew toy she has and cover it with a blankie (preferably something you've used) and just ignore her. Eventually she will get tired and stop crying. 

Also, I wouldn't use any 'anti-bark' collar on any dog - especially a puppy. Using any barking aid will only mask the problem instead of solving it. Puppies are prone to frustration and throwing hissy fits when locked up by themselves. So what they need to learn that crying won't get them attention and to settle themselves when they get frustrated.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Where is she kept at night that makes her bark? I would suggest putting a dog bed in your room so she feels you around and close by.


I agree. Tell us where yours is sleeping now. Each of mine slept in a soft Sturdi bag placed right in the middle of the bed. I know others have put a wire crate right beside the bed on a nightstand. Many puppies are still sleeping with their mom and littermates before going to their new house. Imagine the shock when they must sleep all alone especially if they are not by you. I know Gracie's breeder started having each puppy sleep by themselves in crates next to each other a few weeks before going to their new homes. She then separated the crates farther and farther apart. It was wonderful because Gracie cried for about three minutes her first night and then never again. I'm not sure what Ella's breeder did, but Ella never cried at all at night. I do think it made a huge difference being right beside met. If you don't want your puppy in your bed, try putting her right beside the bed if you're not already doing that. 

Also try giving her a little treat before bed so that she's not going to bed hungry. I don't do that now that mine are older, but when they were little, they did get a treat then I tried to make sure they pottied.

Good luck.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

How about a warm water bottle to snuggle up to? Ollie just sleeps with us. While he is with my niece he will be crated at night....her's are crated also. I'm sure they are going to need earplugs! Her DH won't let Ollie sleep with them.....gee, that would fix everything!! I'm going to miss him!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (May 10, 2012)

I too am wondering where the puppy has been sleeping since coming home. I know you said you've tried the crate but does that mean she is still in the crate?

When we brought Gizmo home, so many years ago now, we had him in a crate at night. He barked for 2 weeks straight. We tried having him next to our bed, water bottle, and so many other things. A friend finally suggested getting him out of the crate. My son was only 10 at the time and we put his mattress on the floor, closed his bedroom door and let Gizmo sleep with him. That way if he rolled off he wouldn't fall far. Guess What? He never barked at night again, and he is now 13. Yes we had a few potty accidents on the rug when he would wander around the room at night, but at least we were all getting a good night sleep!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> How about a warm water bottle to snuggle up to? Ollie just sleeps with us. While he is with my niece he will be crated at night....her's are crated also. I'm sure they are going to need earplugs! Her DH won't let Ollie sleep with them.....gee, that would fix everything!! I'm going to miss him!


Donna,
I hope your relatives are patient. Has Ollie ever been crated? Since he is 3 yrs old and if not, I would practice at your house first, better to gauge how he is going to react now. JMO. 

_back to topic!_


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I always kept my pups in my bedroom in a crate and they slept fine.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky has slept with me on my bed, often on my pillow since the first night he joined us and has never barked at night. In fact, the bed is the only place that he does not bark. Even if there is a noise outside that would normally make him go crazy has no effect on him when he is in bed. I purchased doggie stairs for him and the very first night he learnt to you use the,. I realize that it is not for everyone, but keeping your Maltese near you at night will certainly calm her down. At the least, I would have her slept on blankets on the floor next to your bed.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is not anywhere near normal. All night? A very very long time ago I was babysitting a puppy while her mom was away. That puppy cried constantly. It turned out that she had a serious brain disorder and had to be put to sleep. So, if you are exaggerating with ALL night, then tell us where her crate is and what you have done to make her secure. If she really barks ALL night you had better find another vet and get to the bottom of it.
How old is she? At what age was she separated from her mom and litter mates? Is she happy during the day?

I am very upset by this problem, but I, nor any of us can give you helpful advice without more info.


----------



## Owensacki (Apr 23, 2012)

She has slept in her crate on the night stand in our room, in the kitchen with the radio and light on, and in the laundry room. She still barks no matter where we put her. I mean she barks all night without stopping. We even bought a exercise pen and tried that, but no luck. We have been doing this for 6 weeks. We have also covered it .....no luck. I have put the crate on the bed and put my hand through the bars and that didnt work either. I even tried to let her sleep with me and all she did was bark and bite all night. Do you thank she will ever stop?


----------



## Owensacki (Apr 23, 2012)

We found out that she was not weaned from her mom. Do you think this could be it? She is very happy all day and does not bark.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh wow, you must be incredibly exhausted. Here's a few things to try:

#1- Be consistant. Decide where she will be sleeping and make that her spot...period. I made the mistake of constantly accomodating Bella and trust me it was in fact a mistake.

#2 - Barking at night is symptomatic. Try figuring out the problem during the day, so that she is insanely tired at night. Exercise, brief rest period, exercise, brief rest, work her little brain with tricks etc.

#3 - A ticking clock very near her crate, as it creates a soothing sound. The warm water bottle wrapped in a pillowcase in the crate with her will also help.

#4 - Make that trip to your Vet and discuss the problem in detail with them. They will need to evaluate (as previously mentioned) to make sure the pup is healthy. 

How old is she again, and how old was she when you brought her home?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I always found that any dog I've had over the years barked and cried at night for about the first 2 weeks and then it subsided :smilie_tischkante:. When I got Pipper I already expected to have a couple of weeks with no sleep. Maybe because you have moved her to so many different locations at night is confusing her. try picking the spot you will want to always sleep and keep her there. Put an article of clothing in the crate with her that smells like her favourite family member and that might help


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Owensacki said:


> We found out that she was not weaned from her mom. Do you think this could be it? She is very happy all day and does not bark.


Not weaned?  My guess would be yes, this has a lot to do with it. I dont know what she would need in this situation thoigh..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I read where she was not eating there for awhile.. and that she is pretty young. 
What is her feeding shedule now?...Could the constant barking during the night possibly be due to the fact she is hungry? Does she get a little something near bedtime?


----------



## Owensacki (Apr 23, 2012)

She is now eating fine . Went to the vet today and he says she's healthy. He feels it is due to the wheaning also. I have decided to keep her in the kitchen and invest in ear plugs. I hope she will stop soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Owensacki said:


> She is now eating fine . Went to the vet today and he says she's healthy. He feels it is due to the wheaning also. I have decided to keep her in the kitchen and invest in ear plugs. I hope she will stop soon.


I'm confused. You didn't get her until she was ten weeks old, right? Most puppies have weaned themselves by then.

What is her background? Where did she come from? Those early weeks before you got her have a big effect on her personality.


----------

